# 6/20 Afternoon....(pics)



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Went and found some new water today. little bit of a paddle, but well worth it. found several bodies of fish....some upper slot as well.

I got a few pics along with a short vid, but havnt edited any of the video. 


Heres a taste of some pics..

Pup on a dog








Majority of the larger fish were eating soft plastics today...








Im fairly wide, and so is my p13 trident, and this fish was as wide as the yak..








and iuno where this ugly sumbeech came from


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

So........ when are we fishing the "new spot"


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

matt anderson said:


> So........ when are we fishing the "new spot"


if you're willing to paddle about 2 miles each way..





Jesse


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Looks like a pretty good time! Question...Are you sight casting mostly or just casting to different areas until you get a hookup?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Ole Lucky said:


> Looks like a pretty good time! Question...Are you sight casting mostly or just casting to different areas until you get a hookup?


both. fish are pushing up on flood tides in flooded grass, so when they start pushing wakes, pitch plastic to them.

otherwise its topwater


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the catch.


----------

